# Stressful birdies



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Hello everyone. I'll cut straight to the chase. We have an impending hurricane coming towards us here in south Carolina. I need help quickly because we're being force into evacuation, and I need any and all advice to do so with *** little stress on them as possible. If this is in the wing section, I'm sorry. It's the only section that seems to fit. Please help us.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kristen,

I'm assuming you have travel cages in which you can easily transport your birds, right? 
Ensure you have towels or blankets to use as cage covers. 
Make sure you bring bottled water and their food, 
Bring a few toys that you can rotate between the cages.

Do you know where you will be going for the evacuation?
Do you have family or friends you will be staying with?

You, Lonny and the flock are in my thoughts and prayers. :hug:*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Even if you have just one travel cage, your babies might have to be in very close quarters for a little bit to get them to safety. 
I hope everything goes okay for you.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Kristen, my thoughts are with you! You've been given great advice and I hope everything goes smoothly. ray:

Please keep us posted on how things go :hug:


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Well, so far, it's just zone A, and we're in zone C. No evac just yet, but we're watching the news to know if anything changes again. We do have travel cages, blankets, and covers, and toys up the wazoo. Assuming that we have to leave, is there any precaution we can take for being in a hotel to protect then from fumes and bad scents from other rooms? The only pet friendly hotel around here is kinda dingy, and not very nice. I'm hoping we won't have to evacuate, but it might come down to it.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Be sure to request a non-smoking room and try to get one that is not near an exit, ice machine or elevator.

You mentioned the only pet friendly hotel "around here" isn't the best.

When they call for an evacuation, how many miles away do you actually have to go? I would think there would be a minimum distance to ensure you are safely out of range, or am I mistaken?

Hotels that are not listed as "pet friendly" may be much more inclined to take caged birds than they would dogs or cats. Especially in an emergency situation such as hurricane evacuation. I believe it would be worth checking with a couple that are far enough away they would be viable options for you in case of an evacuation. *


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*By around here, I meant in this state, about an hour out. And I will definitely take your advice on the rooms. Thanks you.*


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Stay safe Kristen! ray: I'm praying for you and your flock! How scary!

I hope all goes well!

-Tia


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Kristen.I live in union sf upstate,but from what I've seen around here most motels and hotels are mostly filled up from evacuees.I certainly hope you find somewhere soon for your budgies as well to stay with you.I live in a apartment,but if I had a home.I would most certainly invite you and all to stay here until the hurricane passed by.I'll pray for you my friend.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Thank you so very much for the offer. However from what Nikki Haley says, It's just Zone A that will be evacuating today. And that starts at 12 noon. I don't think we'll have to evacuate, but we're keeping an eye on the storm.*


----------

